# Need to hone aluminum (alusil) cylinders - s6 4.2 motor



## buster09841 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi guys I am working on building up my s6 and im going to put forged rods and pistons in, which I already have. Does anyone know a good shop in or around the tri-state area that can hone these blocks? Thanks in advance im having trouble finding one online!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can't recommend a shop, but this may be of use: http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=37611


----------



## buster09841 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks I had read that  good info but I need a shop that can do it...any help??


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Probably too late, but see if there is a place in this list...

http://www.vaglinks.com/#Speedshops

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

When I hone bores on structural aircraft alloys at work I use a9 lube and brush hones, or vegetable based aluminum honing fluid and stone hones. No idea on shops in your area, good luck!


----------

